# Should I Cut My Long Coat / Long Haired Chihuahua's Hair?



## bambiandbear

Hi guys.

I'm a newbie here from England. I was just wondering if you could give me some advice. I emailed my local grooming salon today asking for a quote for my 2 longhaired chihuahuas to have a summer hair cut as the weather is getting very warm and muggy here (I usually just trim their ear hair and cut their claws myself at home - they have never been to a groomers before) and the lady who responded told me that LC chihuahuas should not have their hair cut as they are not supposed to have shorter hair (even in the summer) and that it would ruin their coats and could also make it grow back thicker - therefore making them even hotter.

I've never heard anyone say this before and my friends who also have longhaired Chihuahuas regularly get them trimmed and groomed. Is she right or should I just look for another groomer? I'm worried now as they both have such gorgeous coats, I don't want to ruin them but I also don't want my babies to be really hot this summer. What should I do?

All help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Chi Nation

I have heard both sides of it for chis, poms, and papillons and have seen some that grew back fine a some have never looked the same since lol
I would say, not to chance it. If you can find other ways to keep them cool, go for the alternative route. I know i wouldnt wouldnt want to take chance of ruining the coat. The coat is what draws people to like the lc chi


----------



## ~LS~

I recommend to not shave them.

The coat protects them from not only the cold, but also the heat and sunburn.

Get your pups professionally groomed, it is a fabulous thing, and should be done
regularly, just do not get them shaved. You can ask the groomer to trim the
feathers on the paws and trim the pants a bit if you like, for easier maintenance,
but leave the beautiful coat, it serves a purpose.


----------



## KittyD

I personally think it's totally a preference thing.
I've seen long hair Chi's trimmed down in the summer and it seems fine, I think you should use a groomer who know's how to properly scissor the hair vs shaving it off, both have different results.

I think it's an old wives tale that cutting the fur will cause it to grow in thicker or not at all :lol:


----------



## Wodjeka

~LS~ said:


> I recommend to not shave them.
> 
> The coat protects them from not only the cold, but also the heat and sunburn.
> 
> Get your pups professionally groomed, it is a fabulous thing, and should be done
> regularly, just do not get them shaved. You can ask the groomer to trim the
> feathers on the paws and trim the pants a bit if you like, for easier maintenance,
> but leave the beautiful coat, it serves a purpose.


I could only agree with this.
I live in the netherlands, so I almost have the same weather as you do in England.
I think it is not necessary to shave a chi because of the heat! 
There are (unfortunately) not a lot of really hot days in our countries... 
A longcoat should have no problems with the warmer days.
YES, they can act like they are hot, because they are not really used to high temperatures in our country.
But giving them a self made dog ice cream, shade, a fan to lay next to... they will be absolutely fine!


----------



## AussieLass

Sorry, you'll have to excuse us Aussies having a giggle when the Motherland (UK) and "Heat" are mentioned in the same sentence .... surely you jest re heat. Yikes, England's hottest day could only ever amount to the equivalent of perhaps a spring day here or, at a stretch, maybe a very, very cold early summer's day where we still had to wear a sweatshirt.

Animal's coats act as insulation, that's the be all and end all - against both cold and heat, so I wouldn't be messing with nature. 

I used to have a Samoyed in a county where it never got below 100 degrees F in summer 40 years ago, often up to 110F and higher (that was before all this climate change stuff started happening and completely messed up the weather patterns and temps as it has done). She coped just fine with those temps.


----------



## missydawn

I don't ever cut mine,but I guess thats left up to the owner which way they personally want to do it.


----------



## susan davis

I have Zarita trimmed every summer. (it was 100degrees F yesterday) She is NOT shaved down. Just has her hair trimmed to about an inch all over, 'cept her tail. She looks so cute, and is much more comfy. Her hair grows in very nicely over the late fall, winter and spring. Just my option. Groomer says people go either way. She recommends NOT shaving them completely down. Sue


----------



## *Chloe*

I wouldnt shave them...i dont think it ever gets hot enough here to do that... my long coats are all fine in the summer...one of my bitches coat was partially shaved off when she had a section last year and it has grown back much thicker :/


----------



## 20887

I wouldn't shave my dog's coats. I had to cut off some of Penny's "pants" when she had a bit of a tummy issue, and it never grew back the same.


----------



## Kalisee

I voted dont. 

It seems a shame to do that if you dont know how it will grow back and I also believe that it serves a purpose of protection. I am not a groomer, so I dont know how it would grow back. I know that my neighbor shaved her papliion I think she was, and it grew back all weird. Other dogs looked fine after. 


Maybe just trim it nicely but not shave it all. They are your babies, your decision, you know best. How hot does it get there anyway?


----------



## LBChi

Looks like the poll is overwhelmingly dont do it. 
I would just do a trimming.


----------

